# 32 Signal Regiment in Toronto Recruiting for September?



## prhray (20 Jun 2013)

Hello. I'm a current applicant to the army reserve. I have finished all the tests (fitness, medical, aptitude etc.). I want to join the 32 Signal Regiment in Toronto. I tried to call the regiment several times but nobody was there to answer the call other than an answering machine. The recruiter at the CFRC said he will check whether they are recruiting and get back to me, but as of yet I haven't got a response.
If any one from the 32 Signal Regiment reads this, can you respond in this thread or send me a PM to fill me on this? Are you looking for recruits to starting basic training in September or early next year? Thanks.


----------



## PteAJL (20 Jun 2013)

The new fiscal year doesn't start till around April. I was lucky and I got contact from my desired unit around February, did all my tests in the spring and got an offer by June.
Its different for everyone, but most recruiting doesn't happen until spring.


----------



## prhray (20 Jun 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> The new fiscal year doesn't start till around April. I was lucky and I got contact from my desired unit around February, did all my tests in the spring and got an offer by June.
> Its different for everyone, but most recruiting doesn't happen until spring.


Did the spots opened in April this year get all filled by now?


----------



## PteAJL (20 Jun 2013)

I don't have that information as I'm not a recruiter, but chances are likely that they are all filled, if you haven't received a call yet as its already almost the end of June.
Due to the economic situation the federal budget for National Defense is being slashed here and there.
 I was lucky to even get a job offer. Do you know if you've been merit listed yet?
This part is always a waiting game, the other guy who got sworn in with me last week said he waited 2 years to get his job offer.

Have patience, perseverance,
and good luck.


----------



## chrisf (21 Jun 2013)

Much more likely scenario, recruiter is on tasking or course or the summer.

Did you leave a message? It's entirely possible, however silly it sounds, that no one is checking the answering machine.

Reserve unit recruiters are typically part time.


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Jun 2013)

Unless I'm terribly mistaken (and I don't think I am).  Prior to even submitting your enrollment paperwork, you must get a letter from the reserve regiment you are applying for, stating there is a spot availible for you, and that the unit is willing to give it to you.  There is no merit list system in the reserves for enrollment.

Hoping one of the more senior members or somone more versed in reserve recruiting can comment here.  Oh and possibly a move to the recruiting board....  :nod:


----------



## prhray (21 Jun 2013)

I don't think I'm merit-listed because nobody has ever mentioned what that is to me. 
I initially applied for reserve armoured crewman, and got a letter of recommendation from a local reserve armoured regiment. During the medical I was told that my vision is V4 and advised to pick another trade.
I just left messages on the phone. I'll see if they get back  to me.


----------



## Marchog (2 Jul 2013)

I'm actually interested in this as well, it would be especially useful to know what the office hours are. Since I'm overseas phoning is the only way I can contact them and I don't have voicemail.


----------

